# My mad dog



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi there
I am new to the site so i thought i'd add some photos of my mad dog. Her name is Viva she is 4 years old. I got her when she was 18months old from the Kent Police, she was part of their breeding scheme, the dogs are fostered out to homes until they are needed for pups. She had been passed around quite a few foster homes before i took her on. She was taken off of their scheme and was not used for any pups and she was signed over to me. We have had our problems since getting her but i wouldnt be without her now, shes my best friend, she comes everywhere with me, work and stables etc. Anyway enough of the waffle heres some photos......
Here is Vivas first day with me








Pictures from over the last few years
























With my mums dog Missy and my sisters dog Harvey
























Posing with my mums dog Missy
































In the snow (she is standing up in the photo)









and at last a recent photo from the weekend lol









Apologies for the amount of photos, there was more but i deleted some lol I just couldnt choose my favorites 
Thanks for looking


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

SHe is beautiful!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shes a gorgeous dog, Henrick told me to ask you to tell her phwoarrr on his behalf


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Some lovely pics there :001_smile:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

She is beautiful, lucky you[and her]


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She is stunning, I love the black & white pic 

PS You can never post too many pics of a beautiful dog like that!!


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

She's gorgeous - I love the photos of her and Missy :001_smile:

Michael


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, shes such a beauty but then again i am biased :tongue_smilie:

I will post some more photos soon, maybe do her stupid collection where she is doing stupid things with stupid poses and wearing stupid things :laugh:
Shes a very strange dog :blink::laugh:


----------

